# Epona had a house fire :-(



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

For some of us that have been around TGS for a while - Epona had a horrible house fire the other day and lost EVERYTHING - even some animals. Kristina (Epona) is a great person and would give the shirt off of her back for anyone at anytime - even give you her last 10 cents when she only had 5 - but would borrow the other 5 from someone just to give to you.... that is the type of person she is.

Anyway - I am going to be working on putting together some gift cards to TSC / Home Depot / Walmart so that they can get their fences rebuilt and buy clothes, housewares and that type of thing.

If anyone would like more info - please PM me or send an email to [email protected]

Kristina was supposed to come to Houston Livestock show in just a couple months and was going to start getting involved in showing. Her whole life is turned upside down for her and her husband at the moment. :-(

PRAYERS are always welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's so very sad...I was just getting ready to post something. I'm going to try and get a donation sent to her by tomorrow. If anyone can donate anything...please do!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she has a site set up for donations, but they charge her a minimal amount - so I am going to send gift cards  the visa ones are nice because they can be used anywhere. She has done so much for me (sending ALOT of people my way for soap sales and what not).


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please pm or email address please. How terrible. I can't imagine


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

her email is [email protected] her address is Kristina Saucedo po box 272 bedias tx 77831

I just sent her an e-card to walmart ... now THAT was some cool stuff! They get an email with a code they can use on line to order things - or they can print it and use it in store! You can do any amount $5.00 and up - pretty darn cool!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My mom and I are trying to figure out what we can send her... I asked her what she needed and she tells me "Your prayers and good wishes are enough to me, you don't have to send anything"
Bless this woman, she is an amazing and very strong person!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Tara - you have NO idea!!!

I sent her a walmart e-gift card. I know some are getting care packages together (had someone ask if she was in a hotel cause they were going to PAY for a couple of the nights for her ... can you believe that one!!!)

they are in the process of building a small farm house (don't know specifics) but it is no where near complete ... they lost ALL goat / horse tack and supplies. The remaining livestock have a place to stay (offered to come pick them up and house them till they were set back up). They have no housewares / clothes / toiletries / furniture / decorations / nada! 

what I am trying to say ... is literally anything is helpful at this point ... down to a package of socks


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you know what size clothes she wears?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is so sad! Losing my house is one of my biggest fears!
I'll jump on the computer soon and see if there's anything I can donate from here.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Kristina is small in shirts 0 in jeans and 6/7 shoe. Husband Steven is shirt l / xl jeans 38 and 11 shoe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is such a horrible tragedy 
I hope to be able to send something to her soon to help, Gift cards are a great way to help with expenses.
So sad that she lost pets too


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that is the hardest for her - not the material things ... but her animals  I could never imagine. she lost the dogs and then her colt (not sure if gelded) was burned also. She also lost some ducks.

Thankfully the goats had already been moved to the farm she works at so they were not at the house - thank goodness!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

This is terrible. She is such a good person. Hope she didn't lose too many animals and I am glad she is ok!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very sorry  I hope and pray life gets put back together for her and her husband soon, I can't even imagine what they must be going through


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow this is just awful, I said a prayer for her and her family. I couldn't imagine losing my home much less any of my animals.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How horrible. Did they have insurance? I sure hope so. It can't bring back the really important stuff but it will help. I'll do what I can.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

To be honest, i didn't ask, but I don't believe they did have insurance :-(


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It's just horrible, it brings back reality our life can be turned upside down in an instant. What type of goats did they have? I am renting and happened to be switching companies yesterday after 11 yrs, after reading this I quit putting off renters insurance and added it. I would think if there's a loan on the house they should have insurance, if renting then maybe not. Someone mentioned gift cards, I'm at the dime but would love to send something, could you PM an address?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

There's been no mention of children... do they have any as I have LOADS of boxed up kids clothes...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Could someone give me her address so I can send her a Christmas card?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> her email is [email protected] her address is Kristina Saucedo po box 272 bedias tx 77831


They do not have any kids - her animals were her kids. :-(

She breeds and raises Nigerian Dwarf - but thankfully they were moved about a month ago to where she works to settle in to get ready to kid out next month.

Her horses are at a friends house and not sure about the chickens. My understanding is she lost the ducks, dogs (still looking for one - not sure if deceased or got out and ran), and a cat.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

This is heartbreaking to read. Fire is my worst nightmare; actually, losing my animals to a fire is the worst thing I can imagine. Stuff can be replaced. 

We are careful to the point of paranoia about the fireplace (we heat with wood), lamps, appliances, etc. but you can't control what's going on with the whole electrical system, most of which is behind walls, floors and ceilings. 

Thanks for letting us know about this Allison, and giving us the chance to help out. Adding my prayers to the list.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

This is so horrible! I am so sorry for her loss. Can any items be shipped to that PO Box I am guessing? We are short on cash at the moment but we are collecting items to send. I also told some of my local farm friends and I think about 3 or 4 of us are going to be shipping some items down there soon. 

Praying for them already!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

First, I apologize for taking so long to return here and find this thread. As most of you who "know" me from when I was a poster know, I haven't been on TGS much, for various reasons, most of them not having anything to do with the forum itself.

I want to thank each and every one of you for your kind words and thoughts and everything else. It means a lot to me. 

We are doing okay - just keep moving forward. Those of you who are on my FB know that shortly after the fire, there was an accident and we lost Hope, the very first goat I brought home, the goat that brought me here to TGS, who taught me more than all the other goats combined, and who was my best friend. I'll miss her.

I will try to pop into TGS again once I've settled into our new home and have more reliable access to the Internet. 

But do know that we are okay. We will survive and come out the other side of this stronger than before.

Please feel free to FB friend me, anyone who wishes to. Kristina Epona Saucedo or facebook.com/knsfarm 

Thank you again and I hope that all of you have a bright and wonderful year!


----------

